# insulation in metal shed



## heb (Apr 8, 2011)

Need to know the best way to insulate my Lark 12 X 30 Metal Shed. I have bought Owen's Corning R13 but I am waiting to install as I need to know if I need to put anything between the metal and the insulation?


----------

